# Wards Hawthorne War Era ? Find. ...1945



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 29, 2017)

Long story short,  a friend stopped by with this Wards Hawthorne girls bike and asked what I thought about it. He was going to strip it for parts.  I noticed the black Morrow rear hub and black New Departure front hub along with the V"s on the fenders and thought right away it could be a late 41 early 42 made a deal and it was ours.  Regrettably we didn't buy the 42 Schwinn from  Krakatoa but he has taught me quite a bit about war era bikes. I sent pictures to Bozman and he believes it to be a 42 . Didn't see any signs of a serial number on the BB. Glad to have been able to save this from being a parts bike. ...... I welcome anyones opinions on this. ... thanks Tony


----------



## Mercian (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi Thoyv1974,

The rear Morrow hub should have a date code on it, This is a letter/number (from 1-4) code, bottom left of the makers information stamped on it. The letter is the year, the number the quarter.You can decode it here:

http://www.strandcruisers.com/morrow/morrow_hub_dating.htm

The hub, assuming it to be original, would be made a little before the bicycle.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Hi Thoyv1974,
> 
> The rear Morrow hub should have a date code on it, This is a letter/number (from 1-4) code, bottom left of the makers information stamped on it. The letter is the year, the number the quarter.You can decode it here:
> 
> ...



Thank you for your insight,  I definitely need to degunk the rear hub.  This bike appears to be original,  the rims are painted and have blue pinstriping on them to tie into the blue of the bike ? I'll post the hub information later today.  Thanks again...... Tony


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Hi Thoyv1974,
> 
> The rear Morrow hub should have a date code on it, This is a letter/number (from 1-4) code, bottom left of the makers information stamped on it. The letter is the year, the number the quarter.You can decode it here:
> 
> ...



The Morrow list is awesome  , I have quite a few of them , researching history is one of the best parts of bicycle collecting. ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks Mercian. ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Thanks Mercian. ...
> 
> View attachment 458844



I'll be going on a date today. ....lol...


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 30, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/



Thank you for the links,  not 100% sure if this bike is Snyder built or CWC......?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like a Snyder to me, check for a # on the seat tube a few inches below the seat post clamp.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like a Snyder to me, check for a # on the seat tube a few inches below the seat post clamp.



No sign of numbers there or BB.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Hi Thoyv1974,
> 
> The rear Morrow hub should have a date code on it, This is a letter/number (from 1-4) code, bottom left of the makers information stamped on it. The letter is the year, the number the quarter.You can decode it here:
> 
> ...



Found a 04.....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

Front hub is New Departure WL  and rear hub is Morrow /Eclipse with a 04 .....


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 30, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Found a 04.....



Yep, 1945.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 30, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Yep, 1945.



Would be one of the first balloon tire bikes after the end of the war ?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

Any other ones like this. ?


----------

